# How to set up Tata Sky to send audio through Home Theatre speakers?



## rajsujayks (Oct 22, 2013)

I have a Sony Bravia KLV-40EX430 LCD and a Sony DAV-DZ340K DVD Home Theatre. I also use a Tata Sky HD set top box for TV. The devices are connected in the following manner:

Tata Sky HD to TV -> HDMI (normal cable) (HDMI Port 2 in TV)
Home theatre to TV -> HDMI (High Speed) (HDMI/MHL Port 1 in TV)

The TV has only two HDMI ports.

The problem is this: When I watch a movie or listen to a song through the Home Theatre system, the audio comes through the 5.1 speakers absolutely fine. (The speakers are connected to the DVD player) But how do I make the Tata Sky audio also to come through them? (Currently they are coming out through the TV speakers)

There's an option for which allows me to select TV speakers or Audio System in the TV and when I select Audio System, the HT system wakes up automatically (Bravia Sync), and input mode changes to TV in the HT system, but no sound comes. I know ARC is needed for audio to be fed back through HDMI. I checked the options in the HT system. There was a setting which said ARC (Audio Return Channel) and the options where only Auto or OFF. I left it at Auto. But still no audio.

Any suggestions guys?


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 22, 2013)

Use the optical out or connect it with analog L+R out of your Sat Box with that of the amp.


----------



## rajsujayks (Oct 29, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Use the optical out or connect it with analog L+R out of your Sat Box with that of the amp.



Why can't the sound be sent over HDMI? Isn't that the main purpose of HDMI?


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 29, 2013)

If Tata sky has given the audio out thru hdmi only then,if not then u have to go the other way.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 30, 2013)

i don't think your TV supports ARC.both devices need to be ARC enabled for this to work.
Sony BDV-E490 problem
Why is there no sound when connecting TV with non ARC device? : FAQ : Sony Indonesia
if a TV has ARC it must have hdmi v1.4 but it is not mentioned in the specs of KLV-40EX430 on sony website.
Archived KLV-40EX430 : EX430 Series : BRAVIA


----------

